# Is this an unrealistic goal? Want to become an Anesthesiologist



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 16 years old, In 2009/2010 I basically became a train-wreck, I wasn't dealing with traumatic events I had experienced in my life and then during my first year of HS I started to get bullied for the first time and that was the straw that broke the camels back, I dropped out.

A few months ago I decided I am going to finish my HS education, I was tired of being looked down on by everyone like I was scum for being a drop out. I'm already a social failure I don't need to ruin the rest of my life so I am currently doing homeschooling and it's going well 

I've always been interested in the medical field (even during Kindergarten) but I never thought about pursuing a career within the field because I believed I was slow, unfocused and plain stupid.

In 2007 my half brother was born sick, he spent 99% of his life in hospital and about 80% of it in the ICU, so our family literally LIVED at the hospital...it became our life for 5 months.
The work the nurses/doctors etc did intrigued me.

After that I wanted to become a nurse. I started to think, they aren't super humans, it is possible. I'm not _that _stupid and that it was probably just my low self esteem putting me down.

Ultimately I'd love to become an Anesthesiologist (4 years undergrad to get Bachelors, 4 years medical school to get MD, 4 years internship + anesthesiology residency)
If I turn my negative self talk around, dedicate hours to studying, work hard, and stay focused I don't see why I can't succeed?
I mean, all of those intelligent doctors etc started off knowing absolutely nothing.

I do well in school, my only weak subject is Math...but my Godfather is going to tutor me (he's a super intelligent pilot lol)

If I try and imagine myself 15 years from now I can't see myself working in an office, or retail. I definitely cannot see my self as a stay at home house wife (although I would like a husband and kids)

tldr; I want to become an Anesthesiologist, is that an unrealistic goal for someone with SA/ no confidence/not a brainiac?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No it is not unrealistic - kind of like you I grew up believing I was stupid and thought nothing of myself, I struggled through school so much because of a number of things and believed that I would amount to nothing. Now, and I still cannot believe it, I am in my second year of psychiatric nursing in college. I have social anxiety and cyclical depression but when I am doing a placement or working that all goes away. Also for the first time my struggles with academic work is being looked after too, I am being tested for dyslexia in the coming weeks and will get the help I need with that. 

I guess my advice would be to maybe try and get a summer or weekend job in the health care field, give yourself the time to settle in and see how you like it, see how your social anxiety takes it and how you cope in general. And as you said everyone starts off knowing nothing, you build from there! Oh and nurses are super humans


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not unrealistic at all. The people who decide early on that they want in on a field like that are the ones with the best chance of making it. And even though a lot can change with want you want between now and then, staying on track for that will make a lot of other options available as well. Good luck!


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello hello. No, I do not believe it is unrealistic if it is REALLY something you want to do. I highly recommend volunteering in a hospital so that you can no only get experience actually working behind the scenes, but you can also start on the college application right away and gain good references. Anesthesiology is a very competitive field because of its great pay and good work schedule.

Like a poster mentioned earlier, it is so helpful when you know what you want to do when you're young. I have wanted to be a teacher all my life, and am way ahead of other kids my age career wise (I'm 20). Despite the fact that I have SA and horrible depression issues (runs in the family), when I am working in a school or helping kids learn/catch up I am a totally different person and really excel. If anesthesiology/medical field is the career that really knocks you off your horse, then go for it.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool, nice to see interest in the field from youngsters like yourself. I am an anesthesiologist in training. Ask away if you have any questions and I will answer them to the best of my ability.

You have plenty of time before you have to decide what medical specialty you want to pursue, keep an open mind as you go through your training (which is still several years away). At your age , don't burden yourself too much with career decisions but it is good to have some idea of what you want to do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

if that is what you want to do and it means something to you, then go for it. you are only 16, you can do what you want. take it from a 47 year old, you _can_. time is on your side and you have nothing to lose. I thought I was slow, stupid, and all that too. if only my 47 year old self could have appeared and shown me how things really are. of course you can get HS education finished.

I wish someone had told me that everything else is crap, what really matters is choosing something that I believe in and _finishing it_. So, I say start _now_, just as you are doing with the homeschooling.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know what to say  
Thank you SO MUCH for your replies everyone, I appreciate each and every one of them. I feel really inspired and motivated now!!

Hey, maybe I'll update this thread in a few years with my progress


----------



## atomicmelvin (Sep 28, 2011)

Spacebound,

I am 45 years old and you inspired me today. I think it is amazing for a 16 year old to have the strength to pick themselves back up like you have. That trait will take you further than any of those other things you have mentioned. 

As you age you realize that success is very subjective and is way more about desire and tenacity than high intelligence and confidence. Find what you love and it will love you back.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

^ <3

Thanks everyone.
It's feels nice that there are people out there that actually care.
I don't get that in the real world.

As amazing as my Mom is and as much as she loves me I can tell she doesn't believe in me, she said that "even some of the most smartest people can't get through Medical school" I told her "I don't need your negativity, maybe those smart people weren't driven enough or didn't study hard enough. I have just as much chance to succeed as everyone else does."

Yeah, maybe it will be more of a challenge because of my SA but "The best things in life don't come with out a struggle."


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Arghh.
I'm so frustrated. I keep procrastinating with my school work (I home school now) I keep saying "Oh I'll do it tomorrow" tomorrow comes "Oh I'll do it tomorrow".

I need to finish school and do well so I can get into uni where I'd like to study for a Bachelors in Psychology but if this laziness keeps up I'll be in high school forever.

I think a big part of it is that my mind keeps putting me down, saying I'm too stupid, the work is too hard, I'll get it all wrong...

I wish my godfather would hurry up and move down, I NEED help with maths.

</vent>

I'm thinking of drawing up a motivation chart.
Like one circle would be the trying my hardest at the grueling HS work for 2 and a half more years, the next circle would represent going to Uni and learning about a topic that interests me=Psychology, the next circle would be Medical School, and the next would be Anesthesiology.


----------

